# Bleeding and Cramps (subchorionic hematoma)



## raisin

I'm hoping someone might be able to offer some support or advice - I had an early scan a few days ago due to bright red bleeding and cramps. 6 weeks and 2 days with a positive heartbeat. I had been spotting brown for a few weeks on and off but this time it was red blood and heavier.

The sonographer said I have a subchorionic hematoma superior to the gestational sac. Is this bad? She said it would most likely bleed out or be absorbed by the body. My MW has put me on 1 week bedrest and I seem to be betting better but I just wondered:

1. Has anyone else had the same and made it fine past 12 weeks?
2. Is it ok that I have "bits" in my brown spotting and red bleeds?
3. I have mild cramping/uncomfortable tension. Is this normal when you have a hematoma?

Any help or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## shellyhunny

I'm not a doctor but know that a haematoma will produce clots when it comes through as it bleeds out so you will see 'bits' in the spotting and it will be red. It's basically a blood sac which has formed on the front of your womb inside and has burst and is bleeding away. Your scan has shown that the baby is OK I'm assuming so hopefully once the haematoma has bled away or been re-absorbed then you should be fine. 
I hope that helps and try to do as you are told and rest. Hugs xx


----------



## Babyquinsey

Hi hun,

I have one of these and have bleeding on and off on three occassions throughout this pregnancy.

I am 12 & 3 today.

After bleeding at 5 weeks, my scan at 6 weeks showed the bleed behind the placenta and that bubs was fine with a strong heartbeat. I had a bleed at 9 weeks and had a scan again showing that the hematoma had doubled in size.

I'm due another scan on Thur to see if it has grown bigger again or if it has been absorbed. I know baby is still in there as I can hear him/her on the doppler.

The "bitts" you mention are just bitts of congealed and clotted blood. The bedrest and no heavy lifting is very importaint, if you also keep your fluid intake up it will all help your body repair and absorb the clot. When are they re-scanning you?

The blood acts as an irritant to your womb and this is why you have the crampy feeling. Again resting will help it ease up. Taking paracetamol if it gets bad is also ok.

They can't tell us if it's good or bad hun, it's just a game of wait and see what happens I'm afraid as each individual case is different. In most cases the hematoma bleeds out or the body re absorbs it and everything progresses as normal. The reason they want you to rest is to stop the entire clot coming away at once and taking the gestational sac with it. That genrally is the highest risk cases. And only likely in like 10% of these cases.

Please don't go google searching as I did this and spent the last 6 weeks stressed off my head. Most of what you read online is rubbish. After all my clot is massive and my baby is still here.:hugs:

I'm sure after a week relaxing the clot will be all gone and beanie will be just fine hun.:hugs:

Cleo xxx


----------



## raisin

Thanks for your posts. Do you know how long the bleeding should last? Or how heavy it should be? I have had heavier bleeding and cramps in the last hour and I'm freaking out!


----------



## mandy121

sorry to but in but could this be wat i have as i not been told nothin

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/370045-can-any-one-help.html


----------



## cath

When I was pregnant, there were 2 ladies on here that had this & both went on to have healthy babies. One was on complete bed rest for weeks & weeks but it worked.


----------



## raisin

The bleeding is getting worse. I'm in tears with worry. I dont know at what point do i call my MW? Go to hospital? What can they do or do i just wait it out at home? How do i know if i'm having a MC? Please please help!


----------



## mandy121

is it still spotting brown or red hun ? xx


----------



## raisin

It's been red for a few hours now


----------



## mandy121

is it heavy


----------



## raisin

yes most of the time. It also looks red in the toilet bowl when i wee


----------



## mandy121

if u r worried then maybe go a&e if not ring midwife tommoro wxxxxx


----------



## Babyquinsey

Hun if you are worried please go to A&E, if it is heavier than a period please go tonight. Please don't panic yet (as hard as it is not to) this is really common. I was convinced it was all over for me at 8 weeks as bleeding was so heavy but baby hung in there. Please call NHS direct at least for some further re-assurance/advice. Sending you all the sticky positive vibes I have.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crazyguider

I have this too however mine has been very small amounts of pink and brown I have had three episodes at 5 7 and 8 weeks. I have seen hb twice and I have another scan on 29th. My sch is 1cm but I have had cramps and mild pains.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi there - I'm past 12 weeks with my hematoma - 12+3 today. 

I've been scanned every 2 weeks since 5 due to bleeding from my SCH. Havent had a red bleed for nearly 5 weeks but at my last scan SCH had got slightly bigger. It is a worry but all we can do is take it easy, no lifting, no sex, no gardening, hoovering and drink loads of water as if you're dehydrated it can irritate uterus and that then irritates hematoma. From what I've read and been told they usually clear by 20 week scan but a few people go to term with them. I know they are so scary with the red blood and the clots but they are quite common and the majority don't cause problems. 

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## raisin

Update: I was in agony all last night and had to call the out of hours doctor. He told me to stay in bed and I have to go back for another scan tomorrow morning. The bleeding was really bad and I think it would be a miracle if my little bean survived but for now I will stay hopeful. Since this morning the cramps have stopped and the bleeding is easing off slowly.....
thanks for all your support


----------



## mandy121

stay hope full hun and update after scan , gl im thinking of u xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Raisin I hope you're ok, I can tell you that twice I had such heavy bleeding I thought there was no way baby could have survived - One night between 3am and 5am - teh worst night of my like - I was literally on the loo while it filled with blood, it gushed out. Heavy bleeding lated two days - pad change every hour. Two days later there was bean happy as larry jumping around. So don't give up hope. JUst keep your feet up and look after yourself.

xx


----------



## raisin

Sadly it was bad news today. Me and hubby are devastated. They think it was the hematoma that caused the MC. Well it will be hard but we will have to pick ourselves up and try again. :cry:

Moving over the TTC Forum....hope to see you in here again soon! 

Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## lisalou31

Hun im sooo sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## mandy121

so sorry hun xxxxxx


----------



## adrianababy5

hi in adriana in 6 weeks 3 days and went yo er was bleedingalot tiene out ihave subcronicalhemorrage had an ultrasound baby ok heartbeat detected scared not muchbleeding anymore muy still cramping is tu o a normal? any one with same problem


----------

